# vuelta carnera/carnero/de carnero



## duvija

Esa cosa que hacemos cuando somos jóvenes e inconcientes, de apoyar rápidamente la cabeza en el suelo, levantar las patas y que el resto del cuerpo siga hacia adelante, para salir parados otra vez ¿con qué palabra la conocen?


----------



## cacarulo

Cuando era chico, vuelta carnero.
Después la oí también como "vuelta de carnero", lo que siempre me pareció una forma de ultracorreción. Sin embargo, es la que legaliza el DRAE.


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Esa cosa que hacemos cuando somos jóvenes e inconcientes, de apoyar rápidamente la cabeza en el suelo, levantar las patas y que el resto del cuerpo siga hacia adelante, para salir parados otra vez ¿con qué palabra la conocen?



Voltereta.


----------



## torrebruno

Vuelta campanal, pero somos más sensatos y en el suelo ponemos las manos, no la _chorla_.
Añado, al rato, cuando mi velocidad de proceso se ha estabilizado: ¡Claro, por eso la vuestra se llama vuelta de carnero!


----------



## mirx

Marometa. Aunque creo haber escuchado lo de vuelta de carnero, quizá aquí mismo.


----------



## Ushuaia

Por acá si las hacías en tu casa eran vueltas carnero; en la clase de educación física hacías un préstamo del inglés y se llamaban "rol(l)", que _da_ más técnico.


----------



## duvija

mirx said:


> Marometa. Aunque creo haber escuchado lo de vuelta de carnero, quizá aquí mismo.



Busqué en los hilos viejos y no encontré nada...


----------



## Calambur

Para mí siempre fueron 'vueltas carnero', pero mi cuñada las llama 'tumbas carnero' (ella es sanjuanina).


----------



## Vampiro

"Vuelta *de* carnero"
Saludos.
_


----------



## Bloodsun

*Vuelta carnero*, desde que tengo memoria y así nomás a lo casero. 

En gimnasia artística deportiva era *"rol";* pero un rol no es una vuelta carnero así nomás, sino que debe hacerse correctamente, extendiendo los brazos hacia delante, elevándose un tanto del suelo y extendiendo también las piernas, casi sin apoyar la cabeza... (no sé cómo describirlo). En gimnasia era inaceptable una vuelta carnero.

Una vuelta carnero es simplemente dar la vuelta apoyando la cabeza y pasando el cuerpo para el otro lado como mejor se pueda, y generalmente se hace con los brazos flexionados y las piernas... despatarradas.


Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Bloodsun said:


> Una vuelta carnero es simplemente dar la vuelta apoyando la cabeza y pasando el cuerpo para el otro lado como mejor se pueda, y generalmente se hace con los brazos flexionados y las piernas... despatarradas.


Una vuelta de carnero sin despatarrarse no tiene ninguna gracia...
_


----------



## mirx

duvija said:


> Busqué en los hilos viejos y no encontré nada...


Es que no hay que buscar primero, pero hay que saber buscar. Este habla de las vueltas de carnero y este de los culivicentes.


----------



## duvija

mirx said:


> Es que no hay que buscar primero, pero hay que saber buscar. Este habla de las vueltas de carnero y este de los culivicentes.



Ah, ¡en otro foro!


----------



## Bloodsun

Vampiro said:


> Una vuelta de carnero sin despatarrarse no tiene ninguna gracia...
> _


¡Ya lo creo que no! Por eso yo hacía *vueltas carnero* en mi casa, jugando, y *roles* en gimnasia, compitiendo.


----------



## oa2169

_*Vuelta canela*_ es la palabra que usamos en Colombia (sin "de").


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> _*Vuelta canela*_ es la palabra que usamos en Colombia (sin "de").


Angelito del paraíso, con esa me has dejao desconcertao.
¿Qué tiene que ver la canela en esto?
Por acá se llama vuelta de carnero porque dicen que el carnero hace lo mismo cuando corre a dar cornadas y pasa de largo.
No me ha tocado verlos, eso sí.
_


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> Angelito del paraíso, con esa me has dejao desconcertao.
> ¿Qué tiene que ver la canela en esto?
> Por acá se llama vuelta de carnero porque dicen que el carnero hace lo mismo cuando corre a dar cornadas y pasa de largo.
> No me ha tocado verlos, eso sí.
> _



Te cuento Vampiro que no tengo ni idea de por qué "canela". 
Busqué en el DRAE y *canela* tiene acepción de *fuerza, vigor *en Colombia. 
Podría ser por ese lado.

Un abrazo


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias vale tanto *vuelta de carnero* como *voltereta*.

Vuelta de carnero es como más familiar, la que hacen los niños en las camas de su casa.
Voltereta me suena más a las clases de gimnasia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi tierra se usa en español un galleguismo *pinchacarnero* (<gal. _pinchacarneiro_ < _pinchar_ 'saltar con impulso" + _carneiro_ 'agnus carnarius').
En español *bote/salto de carnero* es expresión del _mundo hípico_ y designa el salto que da el caballo para desmontar al jinete metiendo la cabeza entre las manos, encorvándose en el acto del salto y levantando a la vez los cuartos traseros mientras cocea.


----------



## solysombra

Cuando yo era chica, vuelta carnera.


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Angelito del paraíso, con esa me has dejao desconcertao.
> ¿Qué tiene que ver la canela en esto?
> Por acá se llama vuelta de carnero porque dicen que el carnero hace lo mismo cuando corre a dar cornadas y pasa de largo.
> No me ha tocado verlos, eso sí.
> _



No es por eso de r -> l ? 
carnera - calnera - calnela - canela (porque solemos agarrarnos de algo concreto ya existente).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En un diccionario de costarriqueñismos encontré lo siguiente:

_vuelta canela_ {rural} Lo mismo que vuelta carnera

¡Hay que llamar al amigo swift!


----------



## Peón

En la zona norte de la Argentina "tumba la olla".


----------



## rocioteag

Por aqui, coloquial, maroma o voltereta... ya hablando de gimnasia olimpica como tal.. rodada al frente...  o rodada atras... dependiendo de la dirección.


----------



## andres65

oa2169 said:


> _*Vuelta canela*_ es la palabra que usamos en Colombia (sin "de").



En Venezuela también se dice "vuelta canela".


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia no se llama vuelta de carnero. Se denomina "dar un bote", o "dar botes". Es la primera acrobacia que aprenden los niños, porque es lenta y con poco riesgo: basta apoyar la cabeza en el pasto y dar un pequeño impulso con las piernas hasta pasarlas adelante de la cabeza. De ahí en adelante ya las cosas se complican en cuanto a nombres y en cuanto a riesgos: Voltereta, volantín, salto mortal . . . . 
Saludos


----------



## oa2169

Cal inhibes said:


> En Colombia no se llama vuelta de carnero. Se denomina "dar un bote", o "dar botes". Es la primera acrobacia que aprenden los niños, porque es lenta y con poco riesgo: basta apoyar la cabeza en el pasto y dar un pequeño impulso con las piernas hasta pasarlas adelante de la cabeza. De ahí en adelante ya las cosas se complican en cuanto a nombres y en cuanto a riesgos: Voltereta, volantín, salto mortal . . . .
> Saludos



¿No conoces "vuelta canela"?. 

Me gustaría conocer tu edad.

Besos.


----------



## Milton Sand

duvija said:


> Hola: Esa cosa que hacemos, cuando somos jóvenes e inconscientes, de apoyar rápidamente la cabeza en el suelo, levantar las patas y que el resto del cuerpo siga hacia adelante, para salir parados otra vez. ¿Con qué palabra la conocen? Gracias.





oa2169 said:


> Cal inhibes said:
> 
> 
> 
> En Colombia no se llama vuelta de carnero. Se denomina "dar un bote", o "dar botes". Es la primera acrobacia que aprenden los niños, porque es lenta y con poco riesgo: basta apoyar la cabeza en el pasto y dar un pequeño impulso con las piernas hasta pasarlas adelante de la cabeza. De ahí en adelante ya las cosas se complican en cuanto a nombres y en cuanto a riesgos: Voltereta, volantín, salto mortal . . . .
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No conoces "vuelta canela"?.
> 
> Me gustaría conocer tu edad.
> 
> Besos.
Click to expand...

 Hola:

Acá, cuando les he mostrado una imagen, mi madre me ha dicho «bote carnero» y mi hermano «bote candela». Les he pedido que me lo describan y ambos comenzaron diciendo: «Pues, una voltereta—. Y mamá ha agregado:—Pero apoyando cabeza en el suelo». Les he propuesto «vuelta...» y terminando la frase por mí me han dicho que por supuesto.

Lo de «dar botes» lo usamos pero me suena a elipsis: «dar botes carneros». Lo de «salto mortal» es otra cosa en el aire.

Oigo o leo «vuelta de carnero»; puede que sea lo correcto, pero me hace imaginar al macho de la oveja haciendo algún giro que alguien le considere típico.

Saludos,


----------



## pelus

Por estas latitudes y longitudes: *vuelta carnero.  *Podría ser: *vuelta-carnero.
*Siendo que jamás se usa la palabra *carnero *para denominar al animal, sino que decimos *cordero*.


----------



## Lord Darktower

torrebruno said:


> Vuelta campanal, pero somos más sensatos y en el suelo ponemos las manos, no la _chorla_.
> Añado, al rato, cuando mi velocidad de proceso se ha estabilizado: ¡Claro, por eso la vuestra se llama vuelta de carnero!


Le corrijo, Sr. Torrebruno: vuelta campanal, o de campana, no define lo que preguntaba Duvija. En esta acción se da una vuelta completa y se cae de pie, mientras que la vuelta carnero es *media vuelta* y se cae de espalda, lo que por aquí llamamos *jardazo. *Se ve en algunas ocasiones en las plazas de toros, pero con toros.


----------



## oa2169

Lord Darktower said:


> *Le corrijo, Sr. Torrebruno:* .........



Já. Esta sí estuvo buena.

¿En verdad nadie conoce "vuelta canela", aparte de andres65?

Un saludo.


----------



## Milton Sand

oa2169 said:


> Já. Esta sí estuvo buena.
> 
> ¿En verdad nadie conoce "vuelta canela", aparte de andres65?
> 
> Un saludo.


Acá en Santander (Colombia), muy cerca de Venezuela, también he oído la tal «vuelta canela».
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

pelus said:


> Por estas latitudes y longitudes: *vuelta carnero. *Podría ser: *vuelta-carnero.
> *Siendo que jamás se usa la palabra *carnero *para denominar al animal, sino que decimos *cordero*.



Pero un carnero no tiene nada que ver con un cordero 
El que se da vueltas es el carnero, y por eso se llama "vuelta de carnero"
_


----------



## pelus

Vampiro said:


> Pero un carnero no tiene nada que ver con un cordero
> El que se da vueltas es el carnero, y por eso se llama "vuelta de carnero"
> _



Tiene que ver... y mucho.  Uno es el padre del otro....

Jamás se oye porque no se dice carnero... Por acá siempre cordero, no importa la edad del animal.


----------

